# channel info



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

nbc sports network is moving to channel 220


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If that's true, not optimal. They should move 219 to 220 and then make NBC Sports 219. You have a date?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> If that's true, not optimal. They should move 219 to 220 and then make NBC Sports 219. You have a date?


Theres nothing on 219 or 220 now. They could move it to 219 and make 220 the alternate channel.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> Theres nothing on 219 or 220 now. They could move it to 219 and make 220 the alternate channel.


On mine, Now is on 219 if I switch off my custom guide. It's a shopping network. 220 is open.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> On mine, Now is on 219 if I switch off my custom guide. It's a shopping network. 220 is open.


When I type in 219 it says channel not available.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> When I type in 219 it says channel not available.


Weird, when I tuned to it, I get TV One, which doesn't match the guide info.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't believe this at all. if this was true, would we been seeing reports from directv on it. I just tweet to Directv on this on there twitter account. Will reply if i get a respond.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not necessarily, we sometimes know about new channels before they post it, and that's bigger news than a channel moving. However, those come from the best sources or known data. In this case, I'm still waiting for H2 HD.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> When I type in 219 it says channel not available.


Custom guide?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Shades228 said:


> Custom guide?


I don't have 219 in my custom guide, but it goes to it if I direct enter it.


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

I really hope this is true. It really is out of place right now on 603. Maybe they will move NBCSN to 220 and CBSSN to 219. I would be happy with that.


----------



## 6tv's (Mar 1, 2008)

This is good to hear. This now opens the perfect slot for HRTV, yes I said HRTV, I still have some hope left that DirecTV might be willing to finally give us horeseracing fans what we've been asking for many years. I really hope that the people at DirecTV who make these type of decisions to add channels consider HRTV. We have multiple sports channels of college and pro, but just one for horseracing. I know there are others here who also want this channel, so please let me and most importantly DirecTV know you want HRTV.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Theres nothing on 219 or 220 now. They could move it to 219 and make 220 the alternate channel.


604 is no longer the ALT channel It's gone.

Now with the new tv playoff plans it's not really needed.

And they can make 219 alt.

Pursuit Channel now on 604.

608 now FOX College Sports ALT. Will be come a big alt out freeing up 615?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

6tv's said:


> This is good to hear. This now opens the perfect slot for HRTV, yes I said HRTV, I still have some hope left that DirecTV might be willing to finally give us horeseracing fans what we've been asking for many years. I really hope that the people at DirecTV who make these type of decisions to add channels consider HRTV. We have multiple sports channels of college and pro, but just one for horseracing. I know there are others here who also want this channel, so please let me and most importantly DirecTV know you want HRTV.


+1


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

6tv's;3067290 said:


> This is good to hear. This now opens the perfect slot for HRTV, yes I said HRTV, I still have some hope left that DirecTV might be willing to finally give us horeseracing fans what we've been asking for many years. I really hope that the people at DirecTV who make these type of decisions to add channels consider HRTV. We have multiple sports channels of college and pro, but just one for horseracing. I know there are others here who also want this channel, so please let me and most importantly DirecTV know you want HRTV.


well they need to regroup the big ten channels.

space save for CSS, CSN NW, CSN Philly + TCN / CSN Philly +.

Add

FS new Orleans sub feed.

CSN Houston + Plus feed / CSS Houston feed?

Goal line / Buzzer Beater.

Part time ESPN 3 feeds.

pac12 7-8 Max slots.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Hmmm......sounds like they're making room for the Pac12 channel?

I have channels I get selected for my guide. Nothing for me on 219. Wonder if thats on 110 or 119 satellite, do you guys have 5LNB dishes?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

JoeTheDragon said:


> 604 is no longer the ALT channel It's gone.
> 
> Now with the new tv playoff plans it's not really needed.
> 
> ...


more

Fox College Sports 617 is gone.

Fox College Sports 626 does not have a HD -1 slot.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Could this be space for Bein or whatever it is called?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

tonyd79 said:


> Could this be space for Bein or whatever it is called?


The new soccer channels? Ah, good point.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.pursuitchannel.com/

Pursuit moves to channel 604 on Directv starting 7/30/12

"In Pursuit's ongoing effort to reach the most viewers possible, we have seized an opportunity to move from our current channel position of 608 down to 604. The move will place Pursuit Channel next to NBC Sports, channel 603, who will be carrying a great deal of Olympic content, but in front of Sportsman 605, Outdoor Channel 606 and Speed Channel 607. This move will take place on 7/30/2012. "

So according to Pursuit, they are taking 604 and NBC Sport is still going to be at 603, but maybe they don't know that. What this all means is anyone's guess.....


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

WebTraveler said:


> http://www.pursuitchannel.com/
> 
> Pursuit moves to channel 604 on Directv starting 7/30/12
> 
> ...


Why was the NBC Sport Alt slot turned off there was some limited use last year? Even with the new TV deal not really needing anymore.

also why Fox College Sports with a HD slot put in 608 when it's not HD and BIG ten Alt fits better. Maybe universal sports will move to 603 with NBCSN going to the 200's. NBC may want it near the ESPN and other Main sports channels.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

_The current layout for sports:_
*206 to 220:* select National Sports
*601 to 626:* select National Sports
*628 to 699:* Regional Sports
*700 to 799:* Seasonal-Subscription Sports​
So, there are 41 slots for national sports and 72 for regional sports. (Total: 113.)

How many new launches for regional sports? There will be Time Warner Cable SportsNet and Time Warner Cable Deportes. Also there will be Comcast SportsNet Houston. There will be one for New Orleans, correct? (Though many bet against, we'd love for DirecTV to get Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia and Comcast SportsNet Northwest.) Any subchannels with these programmers (Plus and Alternative)?

Though many subscribers may not feel up to it, and that there is a cost consideration, I don't think it would a bad idea to do a channel realignment. Last one was 1999. That was before HD. That was the year satellite was legally able to carry local channels.

Due to expansion of programming, it's been adding up. Rapidly. Especially if Pac-12 Network, with seven screens, gets added to national sports; and if, down the line, some or all of these come in: WWE Network (multiscreens with that, right?) and more ESPNs (Goal Line/Buzzer Beater and there is Longhorn Network). Also: World Fishing Network, Horse Racing TV, and MavTV.

There is potential for two one-hundred blocks' worth of channel slots for layout with sports that are regional and ones that are national.

_Suggestion:_
*001 to 099* Locals (&#8230;069) and Distant Networks (070&#8230
*100 to 499* Basics
*500 to 599* Regional Sports
*600 to 699* National Sports
*700 to 899* Seasonal-Subscription Sports
*900 to 999* Premium Movies

*Revise 08.09.2012:* _Four-digit channel ranges:_ Religion (1000s); Foreign Language (2000s); audio music (3000s); games (4000s); private/business programming (5000s); On Demand (6000s-8000s; +6,000); Pay Per View (9000s).​


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> nbc sports network is moving to channel 220


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

APB101 said:


> _The current layout for sports:_
> *206 to 220:* select National Sports
> *601 to 626:* select National Sports
> *628 to 699:* Regional Sports
> ...


Longhorn Network is RSN like and can be grouped there.
700-799 should work for Seasonal-Subscription stuff.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Longhorn Network is RSN like and can be grouped there.
> 700-799 should work for Seasonal-Subscription stuff.


channel 219 is a channel on the 119 satelite so tht is why some people dont see it


----------



## 6tv's (Mar 1, 2008)

Is there any confirmation of this channel move?


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

APB101 said:


> _Suggestion:_
> *001 to 099* Locals (&#8230;069) and Distant Networks (070&#8230
> *100 to 499* Basics
> *500 to 599* Regional Sports
> ...


We don't need that many spots for basics and you are forgetting about the Spanish package. (which contains Spanish premiums and Sports as well)

Actually, the current lineup system seems to work relatively well, and can probably be upheld with some changes. I would just move a few things around:

I suggest this:
*
001-099: Locals. (I like the DNS in here, seems like a good idea)
100-299: Basics.
300-399: Premium channels. (HBO and the likes, HD Extra, etc)
400-499: Spanish.
500-549: National Sports. (I think ESPN, MLB Network etc, should be in here too really)
550-599: Regional Sports, College/Minors. (PAC 12 can go here)
600-699: Regional Sports, Major Leagues.
700-799: Subscription Sports (as it is now)
800-899: Music
900-999: PPV.*

I just don't like the PPV in the 100s, and would rather see it pushed off. That said, this is difficult as some older receivers still receive locals in the 900 range. Also, some older receivers cannot use 4-digit channel numbers, so it is important to keep PPV in a 3-digit slot to maximize income for DirecTV. I have no problem pushing the music to a 4-digit slot and PPV to the 800s to solve the 900s locals thingy.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

maartena said:


> We don't need that many spots for basics and you are forgetting about the Spanish package. (which contains Spanish premiums and Sports as well)
> 
> Actually, the current lineup system seems to work relatively well, and can probably be upheld with some changes. I would just move a few things around:
> 
> ...


yes the is in the inside directv aug/sep issue is say it under the channel changes


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Weird, when I tuned to it, I get TV One, which doesn't match the guide info.


I'm going to bet that you have the wrong dish selected in your setup. When I had the 5 LNB dish selected and I had a 3 LNB dish, I would get channels from the other two satellites in the guide but they would show as channels on the satellites I saw.

Rerunning satellite setup fixes it.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> I'm going to bet that you have the wrong dish selected in your setup. When I had the 5 LNB dish selected and I had a 3 LNB dish, I would get channels from the other two satellites in the guide but they would show as channels on the satellites I saw.
> 
> Rerunning satellite setup fixes it.


i have a 5 lnb dish


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> i have a 5 lnb dish


I wasn't responding to you....I was responding to dpeters who was seeing the wrong channel on 219.

But that would be why you see channels some of us do not.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> I'm going to bet that you have the wrong dish selected in your setup. When I had the 5 LNB dish selected and I had a 3 LNB dish, I would get channels from the other two satellites in the guide but they would show as channels on the satellites I saw.
> 
> Rerunning satellite setup fixes it.


Info shows Slimline 3S (SWM) which is correct.


----------



## noahproblem (Aug 20, 2009)

6tv's;3067290 said:


> This is good to hear. This now opens the perfect slot for HRTV, yes I said HRTV, I still have some hope left that DirecTV might be willing to finally give us horeseracing fans what we've been asking for many years. I really hope that the people at DirecTV who make these type of decisions to add channels consider HRTV. We have multiple sports channels of college and pro, but just one for horseracing. I know there are others here who also want this channel, so please let me and most importantly DirecTV know you want HRTV.


There's already an open channel (601) next to TVG's 602 - as much as I'd like to see HRTV added also I don't see opening 603 as a sign of anything to come here.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

I did a revise in No. 23.

The "Inside DirecTV" newsletter I received today with August 2012 billing does state NBC Sports Network moves from ch. 603 to ch. 220. But no actual date. (That seems weird.)

_Also:_ there will be "FREE Trials" of both HBO and Cinemax for the weekend of 09.14.2012-09.17.2012. (Probably already mentioned somewhere at DBSTalk.com.)


----------



## 6tv's (Mar 1, 2008)

noahproblem said:


> There's already an open channel (601) next to TVG's 602 - as much as I'd like to see HRTV added also I don't see opening 603 as a sign of anything to come here.


If DirecTV were to add HRTV, I think ch. 603, not ch. 601, would be the best place to put it. I think TVG would have a big problem with DirecTV if HRTV was assinged ahead them. So there may be a better chance of HRTV getting carriage on ch. 603. Let's all continue to keep up the reguests to get HRTV!


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

APB101 said:


> I did a revise in No. 23.
> 
> The "Inside DirecTV" newsletter I received today with August 2012 billing does state NBC Sports Network moves from ch. 603 to ch. 220. But no actual date. (That seems weird.)
> 
> _Also:_ there will be "FREE Trials" of both HBO and Cinemax for the weekend of 09.14.2012-09.17.2012. (Probably already mentioned somewhere at DBSTalk.com.)


maybe will move when pack12 / other RSN come on line as part of big 600's renumbering plan.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Any idea when this is happening?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

NBC SPORTS NETWORK TO GET BOOST FROM CHANNEL RELOCATION


----------

